# Locked Bootloader



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

> It's not "unlockable" like the Motorola Xoom. Beyond that, I have no idea how hard it might be to unlock. Not a topic we entertain on this site in general.


https://supportforums.motorola.com/thread/53563?tstart=0


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Is this actually confirmed?... I don't know if I trust some moderator on motorolas forums.

Edit: I was really looking forward to this device. Amazing specifications despite the lack of an lte radio and the price is outstanding. I was all set to pick one up on the sixteenth but I might have to wait now...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bose301s (Jun 29, 2011)

If this is true it makes me a sad panda


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Someone with more experience/knowledge can correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't the D1 technically "locked" as well? I mean, lots of phones have come "locked" (the Thunderbolt, for example), but it was easy to get past all of this. Now I'm aware that when associated with the Motorola brand the term "locked" has meant something very bad, but is this the case with the D3? Are we looking at another encrypted bootloader like the DX and other phones Motorola has put out post-OG Droid? Has anyone actually attempted to unlock it?


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok so the mod on that thread is saying it is locked, but he has not said anything if it is encrypted or not like the dx and d2 are.
If its locked but no encrypted who cares someone will break it within hours of getting the device


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

Rodeo, I am positive you are correct. Pretty much every device, if not every, comes locked. Its all a matter of whether or not its enceypted like the D2/DX and so on. The bolt was locked but from what I recall full openess was achieved in a short amount of time after its release. But in all honesty after owning a D2, one of the notoriously locked phones, I am not sure I am worried like I always was. I am able to root, remove/freeze bloat, and even load custom roms. Granted not anywhere near the same as the D1 but still works for me. Dont misunderstand this statement, I still have my fingers crossed for unlockable with this one and the bionic.

We shall just have to see what happens. At this point its probably too early to tell since the majority of people have only ordered and not received the device.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Even if it is encrypted couldn't it succumb to a 2nd-init just like the DX?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> Even if it is encrypted couldn't it succumb to a 2nd-init just like the DX?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I would certainly think that this is possible. If they were eventually able to do it with the DX and D2 I see no reason why they couldnt eventually bring it to the D3 if enough work goes into it.

In no way am I a programmer though. It just seems there hasnt been a device yet that hasnt been able to be conquered by the community so I guess its just faith.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Either way, I have decided to get this phone. I'm sure someone will crack it, hopefully TBH will take it under it's wing. $199 with those specs is win for me. With 3G I already stream netflix, Google Music, youtube all at acceptable speeds. I don't need the LTE right now.


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

encrypted for me is a no go, locked I will have to see. I really need a fully unlockable device, looks like more waiting for me.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> Even if it is encrypted couldn't it succumb to a 2nd-init just like the DX?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I'm so grateful for the 2nd-init hacks on my DX and D2's, so don't take this as whining 

However, 2nd-Init doesn't allow for a custom kernel. With the DX & D2, we keep getting shown pictures of paradise, but can't quite go


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

Have there been any more developments on this? I am contemplating on picking one of these up. Not saying that the locked bootloader will stop me but an unlocked one certainly wouldnt make my decision harder.

And any time I google it or check other websites I just get articles on people's opinions on whether or not it is locked, unlocked, or will become unlockable.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> Even if it is encrypted couldn't it succumb to a 2nd-init just like the DX?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


It might happen sometime in the future but i wouldnt hold my breathe. 2nd-init doesnt cooperate with something in the GB kernel and doesnt work.


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> It might happen sometime in the future but i wouldnt hold my breathe. 2nd-init doesnt cooperate with something in the GB kernel and doesnt work.


I had actually been wondereding about that since cm7 for the DX/D2/D2G booted off of a froyo kernel and the D3 comes stock with GB. But I am no dev or programmer so when I see "2nd-init" its unclear to me what that means but was just something I was wondering about.


----------



## cyferhax (Jun 17, 2011)

JSM9872 said:


> I had actually been wondereding about that since cm7 for the DX/D2/D2G booted off of a froyo kernel and the D3 comes stock with GB. But I am no dev or programmer so when I see "2nd-init" its unclear to me what that means but was just something I was wondering about.


here is a great explanation of 2nd init and how it works: 
http://cvpcs.org/blog/2011-06-14/2nd-init._what_it_is_and_how_it_works

The trick will be if they can hijack the newer kernel the same way they did the old one. I'd guess the answer is going to be yes; given some time. I too am finally going to pull the trigger on my upgrade for this. I'd be tempted to wait till we know more but honestly I don't see any other phones coming up that I'd want since I'm hooked on the physical keyboard


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

> I'm hooked on the physical keyboard


The keyboard on it is jesus.


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

cyferhax said:


> here is a great explanation of 2nd init and how it works:
> http://cvpcs.org/blog/2011-06-14/2nd-init._what_it_is_and_how_it_works
> 
> The trick will be if they can hijack the newer kernel the same way they did the old one. I'd guess the answer is going to be yes; given some time. I too am finally going to pull the trigger on my upgrade for this. I'd be tempted to wait till we know more but honestly I don't see any other phones coming up that I'd want since I'm hooked on the physical keyboard


Thanks for posting the link. Cvpcs is seriously a maniac and it seems he fixes everything.



AndroidSims said:


> The keyboard on it is jesus.


This made me laugh out loud. Loud enough that I chose not to use the "lol" in the original statement of how I laughed.


----------

